# vaccine storage



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

How long can you store vaccines in the fridge and still use them? (After they've been opened.)


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

There should be an expiration date on the bottle.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

well... technically you are supposed to use CDT immeadiatly after opening... but no one (and that includes the vets I work with) does.... I'd just go by the expiration date... 
M.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

naturalgoats said:


> well... technically you are supposed to use CDT immeadiatly after opening... but no one (and that includes the vets I work with) does.... I'd just go by the expiration date...
> M.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you, that's what I was wondering, because I just read the label, and it said to use the whole bottle after opening! I was just getting ready to give a dose to one of my pregnant girls, and I was thinking, "seriously?! that means I'll usually only get one or two doses a vial!"

Common sense was telling me it would be ok, but.... always want to double check...I've been wrong before, and I'm sure I'll be wrong again :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know what you mean! I always threw it out until someone else posted about it.... so I will be keeping it this time!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Most vacs & meds can still be used past the exp date if they've been stored properly. One of my neighbors who is a vet gave me 6mo past expiration date CDT, it cant be administered legally. :wink:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I was buying the little bottles of the cdt then spending a whole day giving shots trying to use it all up! Then I called the place that makes it and asked them, the guy didnt realy want to say it, but at the end of the convo, said as long as you use a new needle every time you will be ok.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep mine until expiration date. I do put them in a ziplock bag after they are opened.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I keep mine until expiration date. I do put them in a ziplock bag after they are opened.


 :thumb:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I think it is fear of contamination is why companies advocate few uses. However, many vials of injection medication, like insulin, are multi use.

If you use good medical technique, I can't see why you'd need to toss unused vaccine. Always wipe down the rubber stopper where you put the needle in with an alcohol wipe before drawing vaccine. Use a new, sterile needle and syringe. *Once you draw and remove vaccine from the vial, and pull the needle from the stopper, never put the same needle back into the vial because it is contaminated. Use a new, sterile needle. 

*For medications that you MIGHT need (like epinephrine if you have it on hand for reactions, etc.), stick the needle in the vial and draw out the dose. But do not remove the needle and syringe, just let it stay in the vial. That way, if it turns out you didn't need it, just squirt the medication back into the vial. But if you needed it, bam, it is right there for you and you don't need to fiddle with drawing a dose in an emergency! As long as you did not pull the needle out of the vial, it is still sterile. You have to waste a needle and syringe, but you didn't have to waste RX medication.


----------



## arpitkakkar1 (Feb 7, 2017)

solar vaccine refrigerator is the best place to store vaccines. vaccines are generally put in the refrigerators to prevent their original original specification.


----------



## Megpie (Mar 21, 2018)

So I got a vial of cdt before christmas never used it so didnt know it had to be refrigerated....is it still good or do I toss it?


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

A good rule of thumb is vaccines or any injectable medications that say they "contain preservatives" such as thimerisol, they are safe to use as multi dose vials. If they are preservative free then they are a one time use, they cannot be stored.

As Staceykins said make sure you wipe off the rubber with alcohol and use a new needle every time. If you redraw with the same needle you injected an animal with then your vial is contaminated and you cannot store it, you have to dispose it.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Megpie said:


> So I got a vial of cdt before christmas never used it so didnt know it had to be refrigerated....is it still good or do I toss it?


I would think that it wouldn't be guaranteed to work since it should have been stored between 2-7 degrees Celsius. It probably wouldn't harm the animal if you gave it but I'd question if it's actually going to work and provide protection like it should.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, if it hasn't been kept at temp it states on the label, I would not use it.


----------

